# For fly tiers and jig tiers



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_sporting-goods?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Hareline&node=3375251#/ref=sr_pg_14?rh=n%3A3375251%2Cp_4%3AHareline&page=14&ie=UTF8&qid=1342634095"]Amazon.com: Hareline: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

Lots of stuff, enjoy.
wormdunker68


----------

